# The NEW Helios Nutrition Referral Program!



## Spongy (Apr 19, 2012)

Helios Nutrition is excited to announce the launch of its referral program!  The foundation of our growth depends on word of mouth and member testimony so it’s only fair that we reward you guys!  I will give you a $50 credit to be used towards your own diet for every new team member that you send me who signs up for 12 weeks.  You will receive $25 credit if they sign up for 8 weeks and $15 credit if they sign up for 4.  You will be able to use this credit towards future months of diet tweaks, clothing (coming soon), or partner supplements (partnerships announced soon!).  

If they initially sign up for 4 weeks but extend it to 12 I will change your credit from $15 to $50.

Any questions feel free to PM or email me!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 19, 2012)

How much is membership so I can tell people.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm excited to work with you spongy


----------



## Smilee21 (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking forward to working with you Spongy


----------



## Spongy (Apr 20, 2012)

it will be good times my friends!


----------

